# Boos Cutting Boards for Cheap



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't have a John Boos cutting board and will probably never need one, and I know there are better cutting surface options out there, but I just noticed on Gilt that they are selling Boos 24x18 inch maple edge grain boards for $69. They usually run around $100. 

http://www.gilt.com/home/sale/get-cutting-featuring-john-boos/37298724-john-boos-maple-cutting-board-24-x-18

You have to sign up at the sight and (of course) there is shipping, but I thought I would just throw that out there for the budget-minded folks on the forum. 

k.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have this and I have enjoyed it, though the ends are starting to split after six months of use. I do maintain it with mineral oil regularly, so a little disappointed.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 8, 2013)

i have the 20x15 version, and it's a nice board. that's a good price.


----------

